
James Hong: Reinventing HOTorNOT, Part III - staunch
http://james.hotornot.com/2007/07/reinventing-hotornot-part-iii.html
======
staunch
_"In other languages, the equivalent word for hot is often used in the same
way."_

Certainly not in Japanese as far as I know. It may not be quite as universal
as he thinks.

